# Finally started installing my system



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Let me start off by saying that i am not into audio to be the loudest or the craziest with my setup. I am in college, and unfortunately, that does not leave you very much spending money for anything outside of books and tuition. With that being said, here is my set-up:

Sub - 2 x MTX 12" 400W RMS @ 2 ohms
Amp - Pioneer GM-D7500 400W x1 @ 2 ohms
Front speakers - MTX TXC 6.1 components 150W RMS @ 4 ohms
Rear speakers - Alpine SPS-610 2-way coaxial 80W RMS @ 4 ohms
Speaker Amp - Sound Ordnance M-4075 4 x 75W RMS @ 4 ohms
Wiring kit - Knukonceptz 4 gauge wiring kit
LOC - PAC AA-GM44
Equalizer - Clarion EQS746 7 band

So i started my install last night, and it was getting dark, so its slightly messy at some points. When i get around to install the speakers, i will hide the wires and make the install look as clean as possible.
Here are a few pics:











































So i just wanted to show what ive got and it sounds really good so far, but i cannot wait to amp the speakers and really kick it up a notch! I just have one question for when i install the speakers. Is there any way to run fresh wire thru the door jam? I know its a clip in kind of setup, and i dont want to mess with it too much if i can help it. But i also would like to not splice into any factory wires if i can help it. If anyone has any feedback or input, feel free to chime in!

Thanks everyone,
Ben


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks really good so far! Keep up the great work. 


Flex Issues..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

For a college kid you gotta do what ya gotta do. Not a bad setup. Will look nice once it's all cleaned up! Did you mount the EQ next to your leg? Is it possible to move it now? I know what I'm driving I rest my leg there and I have a feeling your leg will turn the knobs.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> For a college kid you gotta do what ya gotta do. Not a bad setup. Will look nice once it's all cleaned up! Did you mount the EQ next to your leg? Is it possible to move it now? I know what I'm driving I rest my leg there and I have a feeling your leg will turn the knobs.


The knobs on this clarion are very solid. It isnt like a smooth dial, you need to give it a little pressure to move it. And yes, i can move the position of the entire thing if i need too. It is mounted with heavy duty velcro strips. Like the plastic velcro stuff... So it can be moved if needed.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Gotcha!

Tip of the Day: keep music turned low to have conversation with lady sitting in passenger seat. You'll likely reach 3rd base, at least


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Tip of the Day: keep music turned low to have conversation with lady sitting in passenger seat. You'll likely reach 3rd base, at least


Im in college bro. There is no such thing as conversation anymore.... I just ask if they want to "study" and then i go to their dorm. HAHAHA. I skip bases. I dont play that game. Im 21, and loving life. Eventually i will change my ways, as i do want kids and marriage one day in the future, but im not looking to settle down while i can still have fun!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Livingfortheice said:


> Im in college bro. There is no such thing as conversation anymore.... I just ask if they want to "study" and then i go to their dorm. HAHAHA. I skip bases. I dont play that game. Im 21, and loving life. Eventually i will change my ways, as i do want kids and marriage one day in the future, but im not looking to settle down while i can still have fun!


Every single witty thing I tried to think of in response to this turned into a lecture line my father used to tell me. **** I'm getting older! lol


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Every single witty thing I tried to think of in response to this turned into a lecture line my father used to tell me. **** I'm getting older! lol


Haha sorry to hear that man! Its just the way life is now i guess...


----------

